# Maisboilies???



## Augustiner (3. November 2004)

Hallo!

Bis jetzt habe ich nur mit gekauften Bolies geangelt!
Und nun möchte ich mir mal Boilies selber machen!
Aber kann Maisbolies selber herstellen???
Gibt es da ein Rezept???

Augustiner


----------



## Merlinrs (3. November 2004)

*AW: Maisboilies???*

Maisboilies sind gar nicht schlecht weil sie preiswert sind. Für ca. ein Kilo Maisboilies nehme ich 9-11 Eier 2-3 Eßlöffel Gries und 3 Tüten Vanillezucker man kann warscheinlich auch nur Mais und Eier nehmen anschließend 2-3 Minuten Kochen lassen.


----------



## dropback (3. November 2004)

*AW: Maisboilies???*



			
				Merlinrs schrieb:
			
		

> Maisboilies sind gar nicht schlecht weil sie preiswert sind. Für ca. ein Kilo Maisboilies nehme ich 9-11 Eier 2-3 Eßlöffel Gries und 3 Tüten Vanillezucker man kann warscheinlich auch nur Mais und Eier nehmen anschließend 2-3 Minuten Kochen lassen.


Ich glaube kaum dass sich 9-11 Eier mit 2-3 Eßlöffeln Grieß und 3 Tüten Vanillezucker binden lassen?!? Da fehlt doch bestimmt noch was? Vielleicht Maismehl?
drop


----------



## Dok (3. November 2004)

*AW: Maisboilies???*

Du kannst anstatt Maismehl auch Hartmais (den du vielseitig einsetzten kannst) nehmen und den mahlen.


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (3. November 2004)

*AW: Maisboilies???*

ALso ich nehm immer für 1kg Boilies : reine Maisstärke (is bei jedem lebensmittalhandel erhätlich BILLA,Hofer etc....) dann nehm ich ca.30%Mehl, dann noch Maisölkonzentrat, 3-4Eier, 2Tüten Vanillezucker und noch als krönung ein bisschen gemahlenen Mais,-> das binde ich dann noch mit wasser oder konservierungsmittal bis es eine gute Konsistenz hat.

Das kommt dich dann auf ca.10€ für 10kg Boilies.

lg.LUKAS


----------



## Excalibur III. (4. November 2004)

*AW: Maisboilies???*

Maismehl ist ja auch so nährstoffreich, deshalb sollte man es auf jeden Fall zu fast 100% einsetzen!!! Aber aufgrund der vielen Vitamine und Aminosäuren die so ein Maismehl enthält ist es echt gut!
Vorallem die Verdaulichkeit eines Boilies mit Maismehls ist unschlagbar weil der Fisch alles verwerten kann daraus!
Habe bisher nur mit Maismehlboilies (selbstgemacht, wie schon beschrieben) Karpfen bis fast 28.3 KG gefangen, die haben sich nur wegen den sehr guten Maisboilies von mir so dick gefressen!!!
Aber wenn du schon einen so guten Basisstoff nimmst brauchste keine Eier, im Maismehl sind genügend Nährstoffe, nimm einfach wasser (hab ich auch gemacht) und koch die Boilies etwas länger dann ist gut, hab auch super gut drauf gefangen


----------



## dropback (4. November 2004)

*AW: Maisboilies???*



			
				Excalibur III. schrieb:
			
		

> Maismehl ist ja auch so nährstoffreich....,.... die haben sich nur wegen den sehr guten Maisboilies von mir so dick gefressen!!!
> .


Na, das glaube ich jetzt nicht so ganz. Ohne Frage, fangen kann man mit den Dingern, aber ob jetzt nur das Kohlenhydratfutter für eine gute Abwachsrate sorgt ist doch mehr als zweifelhaft.
drop


----------



## Pilkman (4. November 2004)

*AW: Maisboilies???*



			
				Excalibur III. schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber wenn du schon einen so guten Basisstoff nimmst brauchste keine Eier, im Maismehl sind genügend Nährstoffe, nimm einfach wasser (hab ich auch gemacht) und koch die Boilies etwas länger dann ist gut, hab auch super gut drauf gefangen



Sorry, wenn ich Dir das so sage, aber ich bezweifle, dass Du je einen Boilie dieser Rezeptur gerollt hast... 

Die Eier werden dem Boiliemix nicht primär hinzugefügt, um den Anteil an tierischem Eiweiss zusteigern, sondern um die Mixzutaten zu binden und auf die Denaturierung des Eiweisses bei Hitzeeinwirkung (Kochen) zu setzen, sprich das Zeugs wird fest. Dein Maisgriess-Wasser-Knödel ergibt zwar ohne Zweifel einen netten Teig, aber auf keinen Fall eine feste Kugel nach dem Kochvorgang.

Und über das "Fische-dick-füttern" brauchen wir auch nicht reden.  Wie Dropback schon gesagt hat, das liegt wohl kaum nur an Deinen Mais-Teig-Knödeln - wenn es die denn je gegeben hat . Unser Futter ist für die Fische in den meisten Gewässern nur ein Zubrot und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Merlinrs (4. November 2004)

*AW: Maisboilies???*



			
				dropback schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube kaum dass sich 9-11 Eier mit 2-3 Eßlöffeln Grieß und 3 Tüten Vanillezucker binden lassen?!? Da fehlt doch bestimmt noch was? Vielleicht Maismehl?
> drop


Das setze ich einfach vorraus das bei Maisbolies auch in irgeneiner Form Mais enthalten ist.

Es wird wohl kaum einer probieren nur aus denn sachen Boilies zu machen
9-11 Eier mit 2-3 Eßlöffel Grieß und 3 Tüten Vanillezucker 
wenn doch wird er sich garantiert wieder melden und sagen geht nicht :q 

Obwohl man kann denn Grieß und Vanillezucker auch weglassen und Salz und 
Peffer dazugeben und in der Pfanne machen wird denn Karpfen zwar nicht schmecken aber mir und satt werde ich auch noch:q  



Also noch mal ganz genau ich mache aus Hartmais mit der Küchenmaschiene 
Maismehl das ich dann Pie mal #6  hinzugebe.


----------



## Excalibur III. (5. November 2004)

*AW: Maisboilies???*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, wenn ich Dir das so sage, aber ich bezweifle, dass Du je einen Boilie dieser Rezeptur gerollt hast...
> 
> Die Eier werden dem Boiliemix nicht primär hinzugefügt, um den Anteil an tierischem Eiweiss zusteigern, sondern um die Mixzutaten zu binden und auf die Denaturierung des Eiweisses bei Hitzeeinwirkung (Kochen) zu setzen, sprich das Zeugs wird fest. Dein Maisgriess-Wasser-Knödel ergibt zwar ohne Zweifel einen netten Teig, aber auf keinen Fall eine feste Kugel nach dem Kochvorgang.
> 
> Wie Dropback schon gesagt hat, das liegt wohl kaum nur an Deinen Mais-Teig-Knödeln - wenn es die denn je gegeben hat .



Eier werden auch wegen der Nahrhaftigkeit hinzugefügt und außerdem als Binder!

Wenn du einen HNV (=hoher nährwert ) Köder bauen willst darfste aber kein Wasser nehmen 

Mais Boilies rulen!  :q


----------



## Moviefreak1488 (5. November 2004)

*AW: Maisboilies???*



			
				Excalibur III. schrieb:
			
		

> Mais Boilies rulen!  :q


Wohl eher "rollen"
 :q  :q  |supergri  |supergri  :q  :q  |good:


----------



## Pilkman (5. November 2004)

*AW: Maisboilies???*

@ Excalibur III.

Na, ich sag da mal nichts mehr zu, denn ich hab Dir meine Meinung zu Deiner sogenannten "Maisboilierezeptur" schon kund getan... 

Ich bleib dabei: Du scheinst wirklich noch keine einzige dieser Kugeln jemals gerollt zu haben, denn sonst würdest Du wissen, was dabei rauskommt, nämlich eine Teigkugel, die wenn sie nicht noch im Kochwasser zerfällt dies spätestens beim Versuch des Aufziehens auf die Boilienadel. 

Also denk nochmal drüber nach...


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (5. November 2004)

*AW: Maisboilies???*

@ Excalibur III.

Da muss ich mich leider Pilkmann*s Meinung anschließen 

#h


----------



## spartel111 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Maisboilies???*

[hallöle und guten morgen!

ich habe gestern versucht Frolic Boilies zu machen..Ich habe folgendes Rezept versucht..

Frolicmehl,Mais und Sojamehl..Gries etwas Öl...

Der Teig war auch gut..nur beim Rollen wurden die dinger einfach nicht rund sondern oval und hatten ein kleines Loch in der Mitte..schlecht verdichtet..Düse 22mm und Roller auch 22mm..

kann mir mal einer sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe?
Ich wäre sehr Dankbar, denn ich muß noch ca 50 Kg machen und habe keine Böcke die alle per Hand nach zu rollen..
daaaanke!!!!


----------



## T.C (9. August 2008)

*AW: Maisboilies???*

Ich würde die Düse etwas kleiner wählen, Austrittsöffnung, ca. 19,5-20mm.
Teilweise passiert mir das auch und es liegt meist an dem Durchmesser.
Wenn der Teig dann noch etwas zu trocknen ausfällt wird's richtig schlimm. |uhoh:
Sollte der Durchmesser einigermaßen passen und der Mix die richtige Konsistenz aufweisen, 
dürfte ein luftiger oder leicht fransiger Strang auch nicht so das Problem sein.
In meinem Fall komprimiert es der Boilie,- Roller und alles ist wieder im "Lot". |wavey:


----------



## rice (9. August 2008)

*AW: Maisboilies???*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Maisboilies sind gar nicht schlecht weil sie preiswert sind. Für ca. ein Kilo Maisboilies nehme ich 9-11 Eier 2-3 Eßlöffel Gries und 3 Tüten Vanillezucker man kann warscheinlich auch nur Mais und Eier nehmen anschließend 2-3 Minuten Kochen lassen.



also irgendwie kommt hier nur suppe zammen rollen läßt sich das scho gleich garnicht muß ich das in ne Eiswürfel Form machen un erst anfriern?:q




war nur spass#6


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. August 2008)

*AW: Maisboilies???*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Das setze ich einfach vorraus das bei Maisbolies auch in irgeneiner Form Mais enthalten ist.



|good:

Also wenn ich Fischboilies machen Will nehme ich Sojamehl,Hartweizengrieß,Egg albumin,Cassein,n'bissl' öl,10Eier/kilo.

Das sind dann die perfekten Fisch-Boilies!

Mh....|kopfkratDa fehlt der Fischmehl-anteil.|kopfkrat egal ! #6

:vik:


----------



## carpcatcher91 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Maisboilies???*

fischmehl,lactalbumin,vitamealo, hartweizen/ polenta
plus 10 eier pro kg mix...:vik:


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. August 2008)

*AW: Maisboilies???*

Mal ne kleine Frage am Rande,welche wirkung hat eigentlich Lacalbumin?

Ich kenne da nur Egg albumin?Die machen die Boilies ja hart/zäh,was macht dann Lacalbumin?

Ist das nicht ein Milch Eiweiß=> somit ein Binder??


----------



## carpcatcher91 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Maisboilies???*

richtig...beim kochen "verkleben" die einzelnen bestandteile der Boilie durch das in lactalbumin enthaltene eiweiß! 

Eigentlich fast gleich wie Egg albumin....der einzige Unterschied besteht darin, das egg albumin ein eiweißpulver und Lactalbumin ein Milcheiweiß ist!

Lactalbumin

​
Lactalbumin ist ein hochlösliches Milchserumprotein, dessen Koagualitionsfähigkeit (beim Kochen koaguliert das Eiweiß und schafft so eine Verbindung der einzelnen Zutaten im Boilie) so stark ist, daß sogar Hühnereiweiß ausgetauscht werden kann. Lactalbumin garantiert durch seinen konzentrierten Proteingehalt einen vollkommenen Aminosäurekomplex. Lactalbumin hat einen sehr angenehmen Milchgeschmack. Es bringt ein ausgewogenes Kohlehydrat - Protein Gleichgewicht. Man kann Lactalbumin in allen Boiliemixen verwenden. Außerdem ist es ein sehr guter Binder. Wenn man Lactalbumin im Boilie verwendet, ist das Kochen sehr wichtig. Durch das Kochen verbinden sich die Eiweiße (koagulieren) im Boilie, der Boilie ist kurz nach dem Kochen schon sehr hart, und der Boilie platzt auch nach mehreren Tagen trocknen nicht auf. Dieser Effekt tritt bei einer Menge von ca. 10-15% ein. Also nie zuviele Boilies auf einmal Kochen, da ansonsten das Wasser zu sehr abkühlt.
Einsetzbar bis ca. 15%.
Proteingehalt: 80% Lactose 9% max. Mineralien 4% PH 6,7 Fett 5% Löslichkeit 98%

*Egg Albumin*

​Egg Albumin ist ein sprühgetrocknetes Eiweißpulver. Egg Albumin hilft die Kochzeit zu verkürzen. Auch bei Egg Albumin gilt: Nicht zu viele Boilies auf einmal kochen. Bei einem Einsatz von ca. 5% erhält man einen steinharten Boilie. Egg Albumin sieht weiß mit einen leichten Gelbton aus.
Der Preis scheint relativ hoch zu sein, aber es ist möglich den Anteil bis auf 3% zu reduzieren. 

:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## maxboy (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Maisboilies???*



Augustiner schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Bis jetzt habe ich nur mit gekauften Bolies geangelt!
> Und nun möchte ich mir mal Boilies selber machen!
> ...



10-12 rohe Eier
400gr Maismehl
300gr Maisgrieß 
200gr (Vanille)Zucker

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir (und vllt auch anderen) weiterhelfen!
Gruß Max


----------

